# Husqvara pressure washer



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been a long time user of the mi-t-m washers but recently my unit has begun to crap out. I don't believe they make them like they used to and was wondering if a unit like this at a lesser cost would be worth it? 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_58657-348-020524_0__

I know it will probably not hold up to a decade of use like the m unit but with an electric start and two dispensers can it be worth it? I typically just wash exteriors for repaints with some concrete cleaning. 

Tell me why I should not buy it?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking at the same one right now, I am trying to find more info from people that arleady own one.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I like my 4200 psi 4 gal min simpson Sams Club special. Look it up on line. I have no opinion as to that one, mine has run like a champ for years.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> I like my 4200 psi 4 gal min simpson Sams Club special. Look it up on line. I have no opinion as to that one, mine has run like a champ for years.


I was thinking about buying that one. Can you downstream efficiently with it?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I was thinking about buying that one. Can you downstream efficiently with it?


It has a downstream injector but I use the equivalent of a whip hose injector that I run further down the line. My low tech mod.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

It has a B&S engine and (I'm guessing) a general pump.
What makes it a husky? The color:blink:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I like the idea of this one. Pull the trigger and the motor starts! I'm sure there are to many parts to break and I bet its a heavy sucker but neat idea.
Champion trigger start


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You should pull the trigger and report back to us Sean.  I'm actually having little annoying things happen with my 25 year old Mi-t-m and have been paying attention to pricing myself. Like you, I mostly use it to wash jobs for painting and don't need a lot of bells and whistles.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sean check with the local Home Depot rentals before you buy new. I find awesome deals on well maintained tool with a lot of life still left in them. This is the thread where I scored the landa. http://www.painttalk.com/f12/sweet-score-yesterday-18605/

I have purchase two airlessco lp540's from there as well. Spent about $300 on those in maintenance so far on those and got them for $300 ea..


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Tell me why I should not buy it?


You asked.... So, just for fun.

With money in mind and thinking long term.

IF there were ever an _opportunity_ to make a couple dollars just washing or as an upsell, even just in prep for paint, you could make up the difference investing in something else that would help you be more efficient in as little as one or two jobs. Especially when it comes to concrete cleaning, I'm not so sure you will like the 3.2gpm after adding even more feet of line. 

To clean something in 2 hours that used to take 8 or so, but still charging the 8 hour rate... it might look good to read but experiencing it is even better. 


Lesser quality hose, quick connects, downstreamers, mounts.... Downtime can cost a half day or full day. What's that worth? Are you going to get extra parts to have as spares in case something happens on site? Will Lowes have what you need in two years when you go to fix it after it eventually needs repair while on site, or will they have a new batch of HO marketed washers? You could be waiting days to get what you need or driving all over town..... Doesn't sound profitable or even fun. 

Any equipment takes proper maintenance and care while using. I think rather than looking at getting 20+ years out of a machine, personally, I have begun to look at making the job easier and more efficient on site. That can and does translate into better quality finished product my service offers as well.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I have had that exact washer for a little over three years and it runs like a champ. I shut off the fuel valve and run it dry at the end of every use and it always starts right up. The fuel tank is Giant. I've run mine for nearly 6&1/2 hours straight many times without refuel.The wash reservoirs aren't too shabby either.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention it is heavy as sheet to lift though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What I like about this unit is the electric start, the price, and the two detergent tanks. 



Bender said:


> It has a B&S engine and (I'm guessing) a general pump.
> What makes it a husky? The color:blink:


It shows it as having a cat pump I believe. 


Schmidt & Co. said:


> You should pull the trigger and report back to us Sean.  I'm actually having little annoying things happen with my 25 year old Mi-t-m and have been paying attention to pricing myself. Like you, I mostly use it to wash jobs for painting and don't need a lot of bells and whistles.


I am seriously thinking about it as my other washer is messed up, I have a smaller M unit as a back up but it kind of sucks. 



straight_lines said:


> Sean check with the local Home Depot rentals before you buy new. I find awesome deals on well maintained tool with a lot of life still left in them. This is the thread where I scored the landa. http://www.painttalk.com/f12/sweet-score-yesterday-18605/
> 
> I have purchase two airlessco lp540's from there as well. Spent about $300 on those in maintenance so far on those and got them for $300 ea..


I remember that thread. I rented one of those units once because my pump was under pressured and I thought it needed service but it turns out it was poor water pressure from the building. 


HouseOfColor said:


> You asked.... So, just for fun.
> 
> With money in mind and thinking long term.
> 
> ...


All good points. The unit I use on the reg is a 4000 psi 4. gpm. I know the serious washer guys say that gpm is the most important but I am not sure that this unit would be all that under powered for what I normally do. 



Lazerline said:


> Forgot to mention it is heavy as sheet to lift though.


I picked it up in the store, seemed manageable.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I have had several of these in my shop always a problem with the flow activated gun/pump. I ma not a fan of Cat Pumps at all because of the way that they configure their check valves and the double the cost amount of parts from any other pump manufacturer. My pump of choice is AR ( Annovi Reverberi )


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I dont know if they changed them since I bought mine but it has an AR pump


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> I have had several of these in my shop always a problem with the flow activated gun/pump. I ma not a fan of Cat Pumps at all because of the way that they configure their check valves and the double the cost amount of parts from any other pump manufacturer. My pump of choice is AR ( Annovi Reverberi )


The current lowes site says "commercial grade triplex" What ever that really is.

Comes with a 2yr warranty and being a husqvarna consumer when it comes to professional grade weed eaters and chainsaws 
I pulled the trigger.

I will let you guys know if it is a pos.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The current lowes site says "commercial grade triplex" What ever that really is.
> 
> Comes with a 2yr warranty and being a husqvarna consumer when it comes to professional grade weed eaters and chainsaws
> I pulled the trigger.
> ...


Congrats on your new toy Sean! I have a chainsaw of there's and I've been totally happy with it so far. Based on my experience with it I expect you to get many years of service out of yours.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Congrats on your new toy Sean! I have a chainsaw of there's and I've been totally happy with it so far. Based on my experience with it I expect you to get many years of service out of yours.


A chainsaw in Chicago? I have a 600 dollar weedeater that I bought in 2002 that is running perfectly since then with no professional maintenance. I also have a chainsaw that has been working great for the last 7rs. If I can get that out of a 759.00 washer I think I will be happy. I will let you know if it is a pos that is not worth buying.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> A chainsaw in Chicago?


I'm actually quite the lumberjack. Since 1980 my parents have owned, in one form or another, a summer home in Wisconsin. I've helped my dad clear trees for driveways and houses on three separate pieces of land. They sold there last home in 2009 and dad gave it to me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm actually quite the lumberjack. Since 1980 my parents have owned, in one form or another, a summer home in Wisconsin. I've helped my dad clear trees for driveways and houses on three separate pieces of land. They sold there last home in 2009 and dad gave it to me.


lol I never doubted you were the real deal Paul but a lumberjack I had no idea.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So far this rig has been good. I picked up an extra 100ft of hose


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm actually quite the lumberjack. Since 1980 my parents have owned, in one form or another, a summer home in Wisconsin. I've helped my dad clear trees for driveways and houses on three separate pieces of land. They sold there last home in 2009 and dad gave it to me.


It must be a state law that if you live in IL or MN you _have_ to have a cabin in Wisconsin


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

To bump this thread. I have not had any problems. I guess maybe next year or the year after is the real test.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> To bump this thread. I have not had any problems. I guess maybe next year or the year after is the real test.


How many times have you used it Sean? Any chance of guessing how many hours you've had it running since the purchase?


----------

